# Reddog/Watson, any other...



## azza1971 (Aug 29, 2016)

We could try being civil towards one another, when i came to this board, i copped it, so i gave it back, some haven?t stopped, so i keep giving, Reddog we probably have a small amount of mutual respect for one another, but this Pedo shit has to stop, its lame, its childish and you know i OWN you every time you type it. Same with Griff or Watson, carrying on about my mum, do you honestly believe that will achieve anything YOU have driven members away from the group.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2016)

I think I speak for most when people say shits old and no one cares. speaking of not caring is KOS still alive, poor guy has been thru hell


----------



## XYZ (Aug 30, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> We could try being civil towards one another, when i came to this board, i copped it, so i gave it back, some haven?t stopped, so i keep giving, Reddog we probably have a small amount of mutual respect for one another, but this Pedo shit has to stop, its lame, its childish and you know i OWN you every time you type it. Same with Griff or Watson, carrying on about my mum, do you honestly believe that will achieve anything YOU have driven members away from the group.



How about this................STFU?  GICH.


----------



## Watson (Sep 3, 2016)

you are a filth crawling around this earth, you shame my country, you shame men in general, your life is about getting everything for nothing and worst of all you have bred another generation of gutter crawling losers my tax money needs to support.....

as for your mum, she pushed you out of her cunt, its her fault she never educated you, never gave you pride and morals, never taught you to contribute to society and now you have taught your children to lie, beg and cheat as a way of life......if a giant meteor obliterated your whole house/family it would make the world a better place!

I hope you die screaming you disgusting cunt of a human being, say hi to your mother in hell and tell her I said to get fucked!

are we clear shit for brains?


----------



## charley (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Sep 4, 2016)

charley said:


>



ironically I always though azza was an Abo....he has that poor, trashy, impossible he could be white look about him....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 4, 2016)

Watson said:


> you are a filth crawling around this earth, you shame my country, you shame men in general, your life is about getting everything for nothing and worst of all you have bred another generation of gutter crawling losers my tax money needs to support.....
> 
> as for your mum, she pushed you out of her cunt, its her fault she never educated you, never gave you pride and morals, never taught you to contribute to society and now you have taught your children to lie, beg and cheat as a way of life......if a giant meteor obliterated your whole house/family it would make the world a better place!
> 
> ...



you have the lowest of self esteem, do ya self a favour and us, Kill ya fucking self, you started this shit and i will surely end it ya maggot eating cunt


----------



## Watson (Sep 5, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you have the lowest of self esteem, do ya self a favour and us, Kill ya fucking self, you started this shit and i will surely end it ya maggot eating cunt



I didn't post the ugly mutt.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2016)

Watson said:


> I didn't post the ugly mutt.....



Someone did


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 5, 2016)

Watson said:


> I didn't post the ugly mutt.....



here you go again, no integrity, you straight out lie, I?m glad people are seeing through you, just remember this, you started it and i will end it on my terms, as i have always maintained and done, i can be the nicest person you will ever meet or the biggest cunt, YOU choose, and my memory is long, you and others started on me, just remember that, i tried to make a truce, but your beyond reproach, thats fine by me, i was doing it for the other members here.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 5, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Someone did



If i had the IP address of the cunt that did.......


----------



## XYZ (Sep 6, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> here you go again, no integrity, you straight out lie, I?m glad people are seeing through you, just remember this, you started it and i will end it on my terms, as i have always maintained and done, i can be the nicest person you will ever meet or the biggest cunt, YOU choose, and my memory is long, you and others started on me, just remember that, i tried to make a truce, but your beyond reproach, thats fine by me, i was doing it for the other members here.



Is there even a point to this?

Internet Bro, happens with you often.


----------



## Watson (Sep 6, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Someone did



I'm not 12 yrs old, which means I don't do that shit nor am I young enough to give azza a boner....


----------



## Watson (Sep 6, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> here you go again, no integrity, you straight out lie, I?m glad people are seeing through you, just remember this, you started it and i will end it on my terms, as i have always maintained and done, i can be the nicest person you will ever meet or the biggest cunt, YOU choose, and my memory is long, you and others started on me, just remember that, i tried to make a truce, but your beyond reproach, thats fine by me, i was doing it for the other members here.



the last person you successfully bullied was a 98 pound chinese girl who gave you a hand job, then you run out the door, security chasing you because you didn't have her 20$......your mum must be so proud! 

you actually got your daughter to film your asshole in the gym? wow you are one sick mother fucker.....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 6, 2016)

Watson said:


> the last person you successfully bullied was a 98 pound chinese girl who gave you a hand job, then you run out the door, security chasing you because you didn't have her 20$......your mum must be so proud!
> 
> you actually got your daughter to film your asshole in the gym? wow you are one sick mother fucker.....





delusional prick you are, you know what they say about those that throw stones at glass houses, does you wife know how you lust after my asshole? just remember cunt, you saved all those pics to your computer, and I?m the sick one, because i stole your idea, anyway, suck my browneye


----------



## Watson (Sep 7, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> delusional prick you are, you know what they say about those that throw stones at glass houses, does you wife know how you lust after my asshole? just remember cunt, you saved all those pics to your computer, and I?m the sick one, because i stole your idea, anyway, suck my browneye



11:28am and you are online? GET A JOB YOU FAGGOT!

i haven't a single pic of you, your asshole or your ugly wife on either of my laptops....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 7, 2016)

denial


----------



## Watson (Sep 10, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> denial



I didn't post a pic of your ugly cow....I don't deal in bovine


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2016)

Watson said:


> I didn't post a pic of your ugly cow....I don't deal in bovine




..... if Tall Paul says he didn't do it , then he didn't do it !!


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 10, 2016)

Watson said:


> I didn't post a pic of your ugly cow....I don't deal in bovine



lying piece of shit goat fucker


----------



## Watson (Sep 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> lying piece of shit goat fucker



I didn't post the ugly slag BUT you did scam a 95 pound chinese girl out of 20$ to pull your cheese stained shrimpy little cock, I guess that's why you married an ugly woman......


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 11, 2016)

Watson said:


> I didn't post the ugly slag BUT you did scam a 95 pound chinese girl out of 20$ to pull your cheese stained shrimpy little cock, I guess that's why you married an ugly woman......



my wife is Australian, and she could stick your head up your ass and then kick your teeth out, you on the other hand have a gook dog cooking Thai wetbag


----------



## Watson (Sep 12, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> my wife is Australian, and she could stick your head up your ass and then kick your teeth out, you on the other hand have a gook dog cooking Thai wetbag



I'm not begging white women to give me hand jobs and running away without paying the $20....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 12, 2016)

only a fuckhead pays, your the fuckhead


----------



## Watson (Sep 16, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> only a fuckhead pays, your the fuckhead



If my wife looked like yours id be trying to get some on the side also, then id slit my wrists to get away from her breath...


----------



## kurrie (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Nutzman (Sep 16, 2016)

someone do


----------



## brillon (Sep 16, 2016)

I support.


----------



## awrence (Sep 16, 2016)

support.


----------



## kurrie (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2016)

Watson said:


> I'm not 12 yrs old, which means I don't do that shit nor am I young enough to give azza a boner....



This is true ......


***The IMF help desk is the pinnacle of professional Internet moderation appointments ***


----------

